# So süß freut sich Beyoncé über ihren Babybauch



## Stefan102 (30 Nov. 2011)

​
Dass sich Beyoncé Knowles (30) wie verrückt über den anstehenden Nachwuchs freut, ist unübersehbar. Bei vielen Gelegenheiten hielt sie bereits ihren kugelrunden Bauch in die Kamera und strahlte dabei über beide Ohren. Auch in Interviews gibt sie gerne kleine Details ihrer Schwangerschaft preis. So berichtete sie bereits über ihre Schwangerschaftsgelüste und verriet, dass sie derzeit total auf Ketchup stehe.

Jetzt lud sie auf ihrem YouTube-Kanal ein neues Video hoch, das mal wieder auf sympathische Art und Weise deutlich macht, wie glücklich sie über die Schwangerschaft ist. Das Filmchen entstand hinter den Kulissen ihrer Aufnahmen zu ihrem „Countdown“-Video am 23. September. Darin ist die Grammy-Gewinnerin kichernd und singend zu sehen. Während sie eine Tageszeitung mit einem Bild von sich und der Überschrift „Oh Baby!“ auf dem Titel in die Kamera hält, reibt sie sich den wachsenden Bauch und wirkt total entspannt und strahlt über das ganze Gesicht.

Hier könnt ihr die werdende Mama sehen:
​
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

